# Most Powerful Handgun



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ladys and Gentlemen, I found this video by YouTube, please have a look.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lzri8dn7p0&NR=1*


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Eish!


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*****!!.....ooooops!!*

How did he know he had a big pissy in his pants? 
The stain left, explains it maybe.
If it was me, i would of called it "BIG ****TY"!

GGOOOD ONE THOUGH!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

There is a 5 shot .600 Nitro Express revolver made in Austria, Frank. Maybe you should visit th factory and get a free sample? 

I dont know why, other than as backup for dinosaur hunters. http://www.pfeifer-waffen.at/cms/html/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=32

At the bargain price of Euro 13,840 (in Rand, that is... oh forget it - I only had Sstandard grade maths...)


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ohhh James, what for a revolver
I think this is a handgun for self murders or for collectors, not for practical user.


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

How on earth do you learn shooting form on that one ??????????

And we are having lengthy discussions on arm guards. I think he's got a more serious problem than we have.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The first mistake the guy in the video made, was to grab the gun with both hands and lean back. You need all your weight very far forward to manage the recoil.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Warning label on handgun. *OPERATOR: USE WITH CRASH HELMET AND GUM GUARD*


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> There is a 5 shot .600 Nitro Express revolver made in Austria


Why, why, why?:wink: I don't get it. :noidea: To do what with? Maybe for shooting through something soft? Like lets say,, an Abraham's Tank?


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Matatazela said:


> The first mistake the guy in the video made, was to grab the gun with both hands and lean back. You need all your weight very far forward to manage the recoil.


James, that was his second mistake. The first was his decision to shoot the thing


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

His arms are too short to shoot such a big gun.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

jjgsp said:


> His arms are too short to shoot such a big gun.


Nothing wrong wit his arms. His chest is to long:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Big Gun = Small ....


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 15, 2007)

Matatazela said:


> There is a 5 shot .600 Nitro Express revolver made in Austria, Frank. Maybe you should visit th factory and get a free sample?
> 
> I dont know why, other than as backup for dinosaur hunters. http://www.pfeifer-waffen.at/cms/html/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=32
> 
> At the bargain price of Euro 13,840 (in Rand, that is... oh forget it - I only had Sstandard grade maths...)


What I find impressive is how it weighs more than 13 pounds - i.e. as much as three S&W Model 500 revolvers


----------

